# hi ttc after loss im 43



## hertsuk (Jan 2, 2011)

hi im sue im 43yrs old.& ttc again after loss in march 09 & mc follwed by erpc in march 2010.my periods r do my head in at mo.as they stopped again last period was 18oct 2010.done preg test bfn.anyway had blood tests bk in june july 2010 for est fsh etc.came bk ok.im tak agnus castus vit b complex,eve primrose capsules folic acid .im hav accupuncture see if it helps me conceive.im think about try to get amh test done see wat it tells me.we already have kids youngest is 4yrs old.if i wanted help conceiveing .where wud i go or start hopefully somebody out there will be able to help me thanks sue.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Sue,

I'm really sorry that you have had to go through the pain of a miscarriage as I remember how devastated I was when this happened to me. If I was starting from scratch as an over 40 I would definitely go to Care in Nottingham as they can do Array CGH testing on the eggs so that only those which have normal chromosomes are used. Abnormal chromosomes are the main reason for failure to conceive/maintain a viable pregnancy post 40 so this testing gives the best chance of success if you have no other fertility issues, and as you already have children I would assume that this is the case. Sadly for me I was a poor responder to the stimulating drugs so could never achieve the minimum number of eggs to make this a viable option, but was what I would have tried otherwise.

The very best of luck to you!

Caroline


----------

